# Who else is waiting to poas?



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I can't believe I am posting this, I was going to make myself wait until I had more concrete evidence. We're actually TTA (trying to avoid) right now but we had a miscalculated event, and now I can't stop obsessing about the possibility. Last cycle I o'd half a week early and my period came half a week early as well. I assumed it was an anomaly, so last Friday, which was day 8, I considered still safe, but then I applied that to the entire weekend (faulty I know), but it was also a long weekend, so we ended up having unprotected sex Tuesday morning. I don't know what I was thinking since even if I o'd today, that would have been risky. Well, anyway, the next day was wednesday, and I had my normal mucus and then cramping that evening, so I suspect I ovulated then.

Every other time I've been pregnant, my nipples have gotten sore five days after.

Just last weekend, a friend asked me if we were going to have any more and I said we were pretty sure we were done. I'd like to have a third, but we already have two spirited redheaded girls, one with possible special needs, and I've been suffering from depression, and really don't think a third would be a good idea.

Yikes!!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

No one else??

Okay I guess I'll just play by myself.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not, well we *may* have had an oops but I'm not buying any tests or worrying until I'm late. I'll wait with you







:

eta: we're TTA as well - I've been charting to avoid for three years.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Yep, I am. I'm 7 DPO. I don't know when to start testing. My cycles are pretty messed up, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated on 1st, so my period is due from 13th to the 16th. I'm thinking I might take an early response test on Tuesday.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm waiting to poas. Af was "due" today but that's not really reliable for me anymore. I was 10 days "late" one time so I don't know what to think anymore.

My boobs rarely ever get sore pre-AF (it was Nov/Dec last time it happened b/c we weren't ttc and got a bit of a scare) and they are sore to the touch now although it started out with just my nipples. I had a bad backache about a week ago and have had a few random waves of nausea (not bad enough to make me want to puke though). I am going to test again on Monday probably but I tested at 11dpo and got a bfn. It's been a long long week.


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

I am going to POAS tomorrow morning if AF does not show up, I am 2 days late already, but we were TTC, not TTA. Hoping for a BFP!


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm going to POAS tomorrow morning if no AF. That will be 14 dpo, and AF usually arrives between 11 and 13 DPO. We are TTA, but the BC we're using is only 85% effective. AND we had sex the day before O, which without protection would very likely get me PG. It would be a surprise and a huge life-change, but I'd be thrilled with a BFP.

I'm getting a mild milk let-down feeling in my breasts once in a while.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

any updates anyone?


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok, I bought a test last night. I just don't do well with suspense. My period was due this Friday coming. Well it's a big fat positive. Not sure how I feel about it yet, as we'd been telling everyone we were absolutely certain we weren't having any more right now, and mostly sure if we ever did have another it would be in a few years.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

congratulations


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

wow. and that is really early to show up too. Well, that's why they call it a surprise! Give it some time to sink in. Just don't tell anyone for a while untill you are happy about it.
Congrats. There is a life inside you.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I've always tested early - I don't think I've ever even waited for a late period. I use First Response tests. And of course, I always buy a two pack when I'm pregnant. We did tell people today, just our parents and my sister. It's news that is hard to hide. I'm scared, but feel pretty good that things will work out.

Thanks for the support.


----------

